# Abandoned Church (nice) - Denholme - August 08



## KingElvis (Aug 29, 2008)

This is an abandoned church in Denholme which is currently up for sale at £170,000. Would I like it.....yes please very much indeed. The stained glass, organ and bells have all been sold off and what remains is an extremely impressive building, almost like a mini cathedral.

At the far end some 1970 additions have covered up a fantastic ornate cieling, you can just see it through a small trap door 30 feet up. There is no access to this part. We checked out the cellar and tower. The cool ladder you can see in the pic just leads to an empty bell tower.

Visited with SpeedySaab and time was mega limited hence the rubbish shots. Sorry about the quality. Outside it was chucking it down so not many exteriors.


----------



## Petzl (Aug 29, 2008)

I like the shot of the main room and i also like the shot of the narrow winding stairs, good explore, one thing about abondoned churches which i have found out from trying to do a few round my area is that they are boarded up to death and access is usually either impossible (without tools or breaking and entering ) or a death defying climb up to a second floor window. Good pics!!! Did you find any secret passages or anything churches are usually riddled with them?


----------



## TK421 (Aug 29, 2008)

What a good find, I love the ceilings, reminds me of St Pancras chambers. Its a great shame the church is abandoned, and sad that these places end up like this with little hope of salvation so to speak.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful ceiling and lots of nice details. I hope whoever does buy it leaves all those lovely bits in. Me, I'd leave it as it is, apart from a clean. Really nice find.


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the blue colour on the ceiling. Wor lass just drooled over my shoulder looking at this! 

Nice find.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh this place is THEE SEX!!

Nice little treasure you found there!


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 29, 2008)

£170,000 ??

that's peanuts..

Syndicate for an Urbex HQ anyone ?


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 30, 2008)

CHEWY said:


> £170,000 ??
> 
> that's peanuts..
> 
> Syndicate for an Urbex HQ anyone ?



Well, I can chip in £1-70.


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd live there.
Great find KE.


----------



## freebird (Aug 30, 2008)

What a great place! Love the ceiling, archways and the black cast iron lights! Gorgeous.


----------

